# Kurven für Tribal



## Mway-Tuning (9. November 2004)

Hallo

Ich hoffe meine Frage ist nicht all zu dumm, aber mich würde es intressieren wie ich am besten ein Tribal zeichnen kann.

Nehme ich da einen gerade linie und verbiege sie mit dem Funktion verbiegen, wird das frei hand gezeichnet oder gibt es einen guten Trick ?

Stell mir vor sowas hier selber zu machen !


----------



## Consti (9. November 2004)

Der Trick heisst:

Vektoren.

Die kannst du mit Photoshop und dem Pfadwerkzeug erstelllen. Da PS aber ein Pixelgrafik Programm ist, und es "nicht so" mit Vektoren hat, wäre es besser, wenn du Illustrator (auch von Adobe) oder das Pendant von Macromedia (Ich weiss den Namen schon wieder nicht) nutzen könntest.
Mit solch einem Vektor-Grafik Programm wäre es sicherlich einfach, so etwas zu erstellen.

Wie du aber in PS mit dem Vektoren arbeiten kannst, sagt dir die  -Funktion dieses Forums.
Zu diesem Thema gabs schon einige Threads.

MAn kann also sagen, dass du eigentlich mit Vektoren arbeiten MUSST und die Verbeigen Funktion nicht nutzen Solltest!

Weiterer Vorteil ist, dass wenn du Vektoren nutzt, das Tribal (theoretisch) so gross ausdrucken kannst, dass es auf ein ganzes Fussballfeld passt und man keinen Pixel erkennen wird - falls du mit dem Verbiegen-Funktion arbeitest, wird es schon bei kleineren Vergrösserungen Pixelig!


----------



## Mway-Tuning (9. November 2004)

danke dann werde ich mal danach suchen !


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. November 2004)

Wichtig in dem Zusammenhang ist auch das Punkt-Umwandeln-Werkzeug.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (9. November 2004)

das habe ich noch nie irgendwo gesehen !


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. November 2004)

Wenn Du das Werkzeug meinst: Dafür ist ja der Screenshot da.
Wenn Du die Suche meinst: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10923&highlight=tribal


----------



## Mway-Tuning (9. November 2004)

ich meinte den Sreenshot ! Das ist nicht PS oder ?


----------



## Mway-Tuning (9. November 2004)

irgndwie habe ich die links verfolgt und in den verschiedenen Thread wieder die Links verfolgt aber es war noch nicht das richtige dabei !


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. November 2004)

Natürlich ist das PS. Dieses Werkzeug versteckt sich unter dem 
Zeichenstift-Werkzeug (P).


----------



## Mway-Tuning (9. November 2004)

sorry hatte ich noch nicht gesehen !


----------

